# FINISH THIS SAYING: YOU KNOW UR HAIRS GETTING LONG WHEN,



## Choclatcotton (Feb 24, 2011)

You know your hair is getting long when, 1. you zip up your coat and the hair is caught in it.
2.  You bend over to eat your pizza slice and your hair comes back with ranch dressing on it
3. Your eyeglasses get caught in the corner of the frame.

Please share yours


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 24, 2011)

When you hair gets stuck in the seatbelt holder thingy (the part at the top by the door) when you're trying to fasten your seatbelt. That is soo annoying to me! It hurts sometimes too.


----------



## Daeuiel (Feb 24, 2011)

Choclatcotton said:


> You know your hair is getting long when, 1. you zip up your coat and the hair is caught in it.
> *2.  You bend over to eat your pizza slice and your hair comes back with ranch dressing on it*
> 3. Your eyeglasses get caught in the corner of the frame.
> 
> Please share yours



Wait, you put ranch dressing on your pizza? erplexed


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 24, 2011)

It's also annoying when my hair goes into my food.


----------



## ActionActress (Feb 24, 2011)

*When your own hair scares you from the corner of your eye when you turn your head suddenly. 

When your ponytail starts to slide over your shoulder and smack your face as you are tying your shoe.

AA*


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 24, 2011)

Choclatcotton said:


> You know your hair is getting long when, 1. you zip up your coat and the hair is caught in it.
> 2.  You bend over to eat your pizza slice and your hair comes back with ranch dressing on it
> *3. Your eyeglasses get caught in the corner of the frame.*
> 
> Please share yours



THIS WAS ME!!!

1. when it's down blowing in the wind and no longer cute but annoying *and making you freak out about your ends 
2. When others feel the need to bring it up in conversations centered around the theme "it aint all that" 
3. when your hair getting into your food all the time and it's still attached to your head lol


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 24, 2011)

*When you sit back on the couch, and have to pull it from behind you...


*​


----------



## mscheergrl (Feb 24, 2011)

Omg, dipping pizza in ranch is soooo good! Especially with chicken, garlic, and mushroom pizza! I'm getting excited just thinking about it... Lol

Anyways, for my answer:

*When you get in the car and you shut the door on some strands of your hair (kinda hurts though)


----------



## Choclatcotton (Feb 24, 2011)

These are some good ones ladies, have experienced some myself. Yes I like ranch or blue cheese to dip my pizza in. NOt with hair though


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 24, 2011)

I know when I take my shower and co wash and the hair is hanging to stuck to my back as the water rund out. I'm getting ready to start with my mom's hair and she is not muslm so I will be able to show pictures of hers. I will start with one before henna and after and then length checks.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 24, 2011)

ActionActress said:


> When your own hair scares you from the corner of your eye when you turn your head suddenly.*
> 
> AA*





chelseatiara said:


> THIS WAS ME!!!
> *
> 1. when it's down blowing in the wind and no longer cute but annoying *and making you freak out about your ends*



[
[/QUOTE]

I agree with all of these but the two in quotes had me cracking up.  Last time I straightened my hair both of these happened. I almost had a heart attack thinking someone was creeping up on me, before realizing it was my hair(to the "scare" one)

And also I was walking with my fiance crossing the street in NYC and the wind started blowing crazy out of nowhere as it does sometimes on broadway and don't you know my hair was slapping me in the face, and I kept trying to move it while it slapped away. I was ticked off because it was so inconvenient and also because my hair was trying to suffocate me, and also because I was like the wind is kinda harsh, that could be damaging.  

Meanwhile men folks were stopping in their tracks watching as my fiance helped me get control of my hair and tuck it into my jacket.  He joked men were foaming at the mouth, meanwhile I just wanted to see (as it was blocking my view blowing with wild abandon before he helped to tuck it all in), and also I was concerned about the damage to my hair. I wanted to yell at the men watching "This is _not_ a commercial!" It's not as cute in real life to have hair blowing like that.  .


----------



## truequeen06 (Feb 24, 2011)

1.  When the wind is blowing and it gets stuck in your lipgloss.
2.  When you turn your head real quick and you end up slapping someone in the face with it.
3.  When you're driving with the windows down and you can barely see because your hair is in your eyes.  And then your bestie in the passengers seat says, "umm do you need a hair tie or something?"


----------



## amber815 (Feb 24, 2011)

I do that too! LOL Pizza Hut has the best ranch  I love sausage and pineapple and the red onions. 

Oh and I have almost snatched hair out closing it in the car door on a windy day...le sigh...


mscheergrl said:


> Omg, dipping pizza in ranch is soooo good! Especially with chicken, garlic, and mushroom pizza! I'm getting excited just thinking about it... Lol
> 
> Anyways, for my answer:
> 
> *When you get in the car and you shut the door on some strands of your hair (kinda hurts though)


----------



## kittikat24 (Feb 24, 2011)

*When you feel something on your shoulder (i ALWAYS think its a bug!ugh) and realize its just my hair :/
*When you're talking with friends and the convo turns to hair and length, then asking what you use..
*When you can do your own 'donut/sock bun' with your own hair twisted around itself, and it's a decent size.


----------



## mscheergrl (Feb 24, 2011)

amber815 said:


> I do that too! LOL Pizza Hut has the best ranch  I love sausage and pineapple and the red onions.
> 
> Oh and I have almost snatched hair out closing it in the car door on a windy day...le sigh...


Omg, I'm getting so hungry now, lol


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

You know your hair is long when:

1. You put a towel around yourself and your ends get stuck where you wrapped your towel.
2. When other races comment about how long your hair is and how fast it's growing.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

3. When the wind is blowing it gets stuck inside your mouth and you have to go like, "PFT PFT PFFFTTT," to get it out. :\


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Feb 24, 2011)

When you have a high/mid-high ponytail and some strands get caught under your purse strap.

When it gets caught in between your underarms and your body when it's down and you are doing something active like running or when you're sleep and tossing/turning.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 24, 2011)

Aireen said:


> 3. *When the wind is blowing it gets stuck inside your mouth and you have to go like, "PFT PFT PFFFTTT," to get it out. *:\



**​


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Feb 24, 2011)

When people (certain women  ) randomly start saying things like, "but...I don't really like long hair because...what can you really do with it? It just hangs there" or "Personally, I don't want long hair because . If you look good anyway you don't need long hair." Um....who was talking about long hair, girl?


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Feb 24, 2011)

When you use the commode, its a must that you pull your hair to the front over your shoulder, so as not to have you hair get caught between the seat and your buttocks or the lid. 

Ewwww!


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 24, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> Wait, you put ranch dressing on your pizza? erplexed


 
Try it.   It.is. HEAVEN. 

Continue.......


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 24, 2011)

When you can finally start wearing cute hats and not look like an oddly-shaped boy.  I got the cutest hat from Banana Rep.  When I wear it with my winter coat, I feel like Carmen Sandiego. 

Co-sign on it blowing around crazy (on Broadway, lol, what up, luckiestdestiny!), and it getting stuck on lipgloss and in zippers.  I ain't gon lie, though: I worry about my ends... but I feel like


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 24, 2011)

When it scares you lol

I'll be feeling something at the back of my elbow or arm and it'll shake me up for a min until I realize it's only my hair lol


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Feb 24, 2011)

When you swallow some while eating and have to delicately pull it out of your throat b/c its still attached to your head!
So gross!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 24, 2011)

Aireen said:


> 3. When the wind is blowing it gets stuck inside your mouth and you have to go like, "PFT PFT PFFFTTT," to get it out. :\



What you have to go like?


----------



## Mische (Feb 24, 2011)

When someone gives you the half hug around the middle of your back and ends up yanking on your hair.

When it gets stuck under other people's body parts during activities and you need to stop and say "My hair! Lift up!"


mscheergrl said:


> *When you get in the car and you shut the door on some strands of your hair (kinda hurts though)


Is this like, when the wind is blowing it about? I always read this in these threads and end up spending a good minute trying to picture  it.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

klb120475 said:


> What you have to go like?



klb120475 -  <- Imagine this face, and then random sounds or spitting out of shock to get the hair out of your mouth. I've had this problem since I was SL though, BSL just makes it worse.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

4. When you're always checking a mirror because you do not have proper layers anymore for your hair to fall completely back into place if there's some type of random, crazy wind and people think you're vain for fixing your hair.

^ My mother, she's always saying, "Oh so you're hair's longer now and you're always checkin' the mirror. You think you cute, huh? I know you do." Me, "I don't have a nice bob cut anymore with cool layers that virtually always fall back into place when disturbed, mother." erplexed


----------



## Truth (Feb 24, 2011)

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> Try it.   It.is. HEAVEN.
> 
> Continue.......



okay 1 ^5 for the ranch and pizza...mmmmm*drools* ..  2. YOU HAVE THE MOST ADORABLE BABIES I'VE SEEN..OMG THE LITTLE ONE IS SUCH A CUTIE PIE...

okay I have nothing to add to this thread..


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 24, 2011)

Truth said:


> okay 1 ^5 for the ranch and pizza...mmmmm*drools* .. 2. YOU HAVE THE MOST ADORABLE BABIES I'VE SEEN..OMG THE LITTLE ONE IS SUCH A CUTIE PIE...
> 
> okay I have nothing to add to this thread..


 I have to cosign I was just thinking that.   Both babies are cuties, and the little one's face is too adorable. I really think her baby could be a gerber baby. Get that baby in commercials lol!


----------



## Carisa (Feb 24, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> When people (certain women  ) randomly start saying things like, "but...I don't really like long hair because...what can you really do with it? It just hangs there" or "Personally, I don't want long hair because . If you look good anyway you don't need long hair." *Um....who was talking about long hair, girl?*


 
 I will remember this line for the future.  And the funny thing is when someone says "If you look good anyway you don't need long hair" usually they dont look good and they could use the hair


----------



## Aspire (Feb 24, 2011)

All of these . . . 



truequeen06 said:


> 1.  When the wind is blowing and it gets stuck in your lipgloss.





kittikat24 said:


> *When you feel something on your shoulder (i ALWAYS think its a bug!ugh) and realize its just my hair :/





Honey Bee said:


> When you can finally start wearing cute hats and not look like an oddly-shaped boy.



And . . .

- When I had to stop washing it in the sink because it got in the drain (ewwww)
- When I put it on the side or over my shoulder and it stayed there, even when I turned my head.
- when DH noticed right away that I had cut it (wasn't your hair like 4 inches longer when I left for work?) What was I thinking?  

but the absolute favorites?


Mische said:


> When it gets stuck under other people's body  parts during activities and you need to stop and say "My hair! Lift up!"



AND
- Baby, leave it out so I can pull it


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 24, 2011)

Wait....I got a couple more...when people start saying things like, 

"I just cut mine" (about their hair) without you asking.

or when someone says wistfully, "I used to have long hair when I was little" (again without convo turning to hair length or whatever)


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 24, 2011)

Aspire said:


> All of these . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
To bolded:


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

5. When you're in the shower washing your hair and you have looonnng strands that you have shed in your hands.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> when someone says wistfully, "*I used to have long hair when I was little"* (again without convo turning to hair length or whatever)



I'm always left thinking, "Okaaay, so what happened to your hair now? Did it fall off? Get set on fire? Crazy roommate with Nair? Freak accident/voluntary scientific study?"


----------



## corpFROcentric (Feb 24, 2011)

1. My grandmother always said your hair is long when you can tie it in a knot under your chin. 
2. you can reach behind your back and pull you hair. (I was so excited when I could do this lol)
3. you lean back and your hair grazes the top of your behind. (this gives me hope it can actually be this long one day)
4. you move up a size in rollers
5. the heck you decide it is!! Claim that long hair girl!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 24, 2011)

I noticed mine getting caught in my purse strap and in the seat belt in the car. I didn't think it was growing but that never happened before so clearly it has grown. My fro touched the roof of the car once too. Scared the heck out of me.  I didn't realize it was that big.


----------



## danysedai (Feb 24, 2011)

when you are coloring and ahem on top and your hair gets in the way, hanging down :/
it's windy out and it gets stuck on your lipgloss.
What also happened to me recently is that I washed my hair on Saturday and it was stinking by Tuesday (never had that happen) and I could smell my hair around my face when I moved my head, ew. Couldn't wait to get home and wash it.

Aaaand, had my first weave check lol . was at a party and I'm taking a picture with my friend's husband and he has his hand in my hair and kind of scratching it in several places (?) I mean he had his fingers on my scalp and did it on about 3 different places. (no problem with him,we are all good friends but it took me by surprise lol)


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 24, 2011)

... when you start getting compared to the "long-haired one" in the family or when that one comments on your length. 
My hair isn't long at all but my cousin, who has always been around BSL, was so shocked when she saw it straightened, commenting on how "long" it had grown, and everyone else kept saying it wouldn't be long before I had hair like her.


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 24, 2011)

when u redo yr yarn braids and the next week they look like it's been in for 6 weeks instead of one week!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> When you use the commode, its a must that you pull your hair to the front over your shoulder, so as not to have you hair get caught between the seat and your buttocks or the lid.
> 
> Ewwww!


 
WOW! Speechless - 

I just wasn't ready for that one.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 24, 2011)

You know your hair is getting longer when...

- you have to use more conditioner because you have more length to cover
- when you cannot eat, wash your face, brush your teeth without first putting your hair up
- Your hair is longer than a weave you've worn in the past
- when you catch yourself playing in your new growth


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 24, 2011)

I knew it was long...

When I was studying yesterday and I had to push my hair out of the way in order to read the book. I was all giddy LOL

I accidentally stuck my hair in my plate of food as I was eating. Yuck!


----------



## Aveena (Feb 24, 2011)

Goldenprincess said:


> When people (certain women  ) randomly start saying things like, "but...I don't really like long hair because...what can you really do with it? It just hangs there" or "Personally, I don't want long hair because . If you look good anyway you don't need long hair." Um....who was talking about long hair, girl?


 
That's when I say .. oh you look good with short hair anyway 

I kid...  I kid


----------



## Imani (Feb 24, 2011)

People start questioning your texture saying it must be looser than they originally thought for it to be able to grow long.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Feb 24, 2011)

You know your hair is long when people start threatening you when mention cutting your own hair (or in my case, after I have already cut my hair, lol). You would think you said you were going to hack off their hair. 

I wore the mommy wig to a funeral recently and everyone thought I cut it, including my grandmother. I told her "no, its just a wig, I'm still growing mine out, but you know I'll cut in a heartbeat" (BC'd 3 times). She said, "you better not", and pinched my arm and gave me the look. I just laughed and said you never know. And ya'll see the siggy. My hair is not even long, APL maybe. Shoot, if I get to MBL and talk about cutting my hair, my family may try and put me in a straightjacket. LOL!

I tell you I can't wait for me to be able to put my hair behind my shoulders and for it to actually stay put. I hope BSL will do the trick.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Feb 24, 2011)

When a horse walks up to you and says, "Is dat yo' real hair, damn yo' [email protected] long arse hell". Then you know your hair is long!

And YES a horse really did say that to me! Real story!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Feb 24, 2011)

Or... *Inhales* When you SLAP someone in the face really hard with your ponytail and they flex back like they gon' hit you cause it felt like you punched them in the face but you really didn't it was just that your ponytail was so long and heavy! *Exhales*


----------



## hannan (Feb 24, 2011)

MsBoinglicious said:


> When a horse walks up to you and says, "Is dat yo' real hair, damn yo' [email protected] long arse hell". Then you know your hair is long!
> 
> And YES a horse really did say that to me! Real story!



A horse? 

Do tell, boingboing!


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 24, 2011)

danysedai said:


> I'm taking a picture with my friend's husband and he has his hand in my hair and kind of scratching it in several places (?) I mean he had his fingers on my scalp and did it on about 3 different places. (no problem with him,we are all good friends but it took me by surprise lol)



Ummmmmm.......I'm *really* trying to picture a scenario in which this would be ok with me and mine, but I'm drawing a blank.

Tis all. Carry on.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 24, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I'm always left thinking, "Okaaay, so what happened to your hair now? Did it fall off? Get set on fire? Crazy roommate with Nair? Freak accident/voluntary scientific study?"


 Hey now it could be on vacation...you never know.

Usually people like this won't listen even if you offer advice because they want a magic grease that solves their problems and grows hair down to their feet in two days...and it is a little sad when they say things like "I used to have hair like that" even if it's not true because long hair is not unattainable for _most_, but it does require effort.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey now it could be on vacation...you never know.
> 
> Usually people like this won't listen even if you offer advice because *they want a magic grease that solves their problems and grows hair down to their feet in two days.*..and it is a little sad when they say things like "I used to have hair like that" even if it's not true because long hair is not unattainable for _most_, but it does require effort.



luckiestdestiny

  

About the bolded: You see this is what I don't get. Why do people love to saturate and smother their strands in thick blue gel?! It doesn't even feel good to me LOL. erplexed The grease gets all over your pillows and whatnot and it's just too much!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 24, 2011)

MsBoinglicious said:


> When a horse walks up to you and says, "Is dat yo' real hair, damn yo' [email protected] long arse hell". Then you know your hair is long!
> 
> And YES a horse really did say that to me! Real story!


 
A _horse ....a horse!!!!   okay_  you're killing me MsBoinglicious.  I just talked to a horse the other day, I was coming from seeing Billy Elliot (tickets were sold out for everything else)....mr horse, he was in time square pulling a carriage and came to a stop. And I petted him and said "Hey you're a pretty horse" (he was ) and he turned his head like b$#tch please I'm tired. Both me and the owner had a good laugh about that because it was with real attitude.

I dont think he was interested in communicating with me about my hair.  Perhaps I'll catch a horse in a better mood and see what happens because I want to communicate with them too. We could be like Dr. Doolittle.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

6. When you see your hair from the back in the mirror and stare in amazement.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

MsBoinglicious said:


> When a horse walks up to you and says, "Is dat yo' real hair, damn yo' [email protected] long arse hell". Then you know your hair is long!
> 
> And YES a horse really did say that to me! Real story!



    

Jealous, give a girl a hook-up?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 24, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> You know your hair is getting longer when...
> 
> *- you have to use more conditioner because you have more length to cover
> - when you cannot eat, wash your face, brush your teeth without first putting your hair up*
> ...



 I had a 4oz sample and had to get another conditioner to cover my head today. And I just bought a big pack of clips to keep in different places so I always have one on hand to put my hair up if needed.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Feb 24, 2011)

hannan said:


> A horse?
> 
> Do tell, boingboing!





luckiestdestiny said:


> A _horse ....a horse!!!!   okay_  you're killing me MsBoinglicious.  I just talked to a horse the other day, I was coming from seeing Billy Elliot (tickets were sold out for everything else)....mr horse, he was in time square pulling a carriage and came to a stop. And I petted him and said "Hey you're a pretty horse" (he was ) and he turned his head like b$#tch please I'm tired. Both me and the owner had a good laugh about that because it was with real attitude.
> 
> I dont think he was interested in communicating with me about my hair.  Perhaps I'll catch a horse in a better mood and see what happens because I want to communicate with them too. We could be like Dr. Doolittle.





Aireen said:


> Jealous, give a girl a hook-up?



I mean well... she looked like a horse from the neck up! You know me, I call a spade a spade. And that's all i'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Feb 24, 2011)

You know your hair is getting long when....

You can use it to cover "the girls" if you're naked up top.

Other people with long hair comment on yours.

Your bun looks chunky with no stuffing.


----------



## Napp (Feb 24, 2011)

MsBoinglicious said:


> I mean well... she looked like a horse from the neck up! You know me, I call a spade a spade. And that's all i'm gonna say about that.


----------



## racheljay1985 (Feb 24, 2011)

When you wash your hair in the sink, not leaning all the way down, and it keeps getting caught in the drain. Also, when you shower and while washing your privates, you always end up getting long hair in places where it shouldn't be hehe.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 24, 2011)

MsBoinglicious said:


> I mean well... she looked like a horse from the neck up! You know me, I call a spade a spade. And that's all i'm gonna say about that.



You wrong...


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 24, 2011)

MsBoinglicious said:


> When a horse walks up to you and says, "Is dat yo' real hair, damn yo' [email protected] long arse hell". Then you know your hair is long!
> 
> And YES a horse really did say that to me! Real story!



I know that horse. She has a hair blog.
She's a HATER!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Choclatcotton & mscheergrl i love blue cheese dressing on onion rings, though i don't eat them often i'm all about the sauces/dressings/condiments!


your hair is getting long when:

you get it flat-ironed and think a bug is crawling on your back and you realize its your hair. darn you shrinkage!

when your shed hair rolls about your home like desert tumbleweed.

when you pick shed hair after washing in the shower from off your legs, lady region/treasure trove, arse crack, etc.  (i know i ain't the only one !)

when you get food in it cause it drags over your plate or utensils.

when you can pull it under your nose and smell it.


when for every 1 bottle of shampoo you go through 2 bottles of conditioner!


----------



## carletta (Feb 24, 2011)

You think somthing is crawling on you !!!!!, and you slap your arm or back like crazy tryin to get it off !!!!!!!!                      lol......my crazy husband laughed himself silly at me the other day !!!!!!!!!!!! UGH...LOL


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 24, 2011)

When you go through product in a week;
When your drains stay clogged;
When you can sit on a low bench, sit back, and feel your hair against the backside of the bench;
When your 5 year old wears a long towel around her head and calls herself mommy.


----------



## niqu92 (Feb 24, 2011)

racheljay1985 said:


> When you wash your hair in the sink, not leaning all the way down, and it keeps getting caught in the drain. Also, when you shower and while washing your privates, you always end up getting long hair in places where it shouldn't be hehe.




lmao i was thinking the same thing, i always get long pieces of hair stuck in my errr butt-crack 
its so annoying though...and gross lol


----------



## niqu92 (Feb 24, 2011)

when girls start making comments like 
"Mmmph,oh nique92? she's only pretty cause she got long hair and thats the only reason why guys try to talk to her,thats all she got to rely on" 

well sheeiit if thats all i got to rely on then it must be working real good then


----------



## vavouna (Feb 24, 2011)

you girls are killing me over here...keep them coming....I know my hair is getting long after a long stretch, I graduate to bigger rollers....I look in the mirror and I'm like !


----------



## curlupndye (Feb 24, 2011)

...when you notice significant length when stretched.


----------



## GraceV (Feb 24, 2011)

southerncitygirl said:


> @Choclatcotton & @mscheergrl i love blue cheese dressing on onion rings, though i don't eat them often i'm all about the sauces/dressings/condiments!
> 
> 
> your hair is getting long when:
> ...


I hate that this happens. Almost everyday I have to go about picking hair that trailed me from the bathroom and got stuck on the carpet.


----------



## Legally Natural (Feb 25, 2011)

When you are with your DH or SO and they end up laying on your hair when they are trying to get next to you. Has happen many a times with my SO in the past couple of months.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Feb 25, 2011)

i LOVE these threads.  When you are wearing a back-fasten bra and after you connect the clasp and go to spin it to the back it snags some of your hair.  Never happened to me but it happened with my weave...and I was like WOW!  lol.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 25, 2011)

Is that that BOHYME? GURRRRRL BOMB!


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> when girls start making comments like
> "Mmmph,oh nique92? she's only pretty cause she got long hair and thats the only reason why guys try to talk to her,thats all she got to rely on"
> 
> well sheeiit if thats all i got to rely on then it must be working real good then


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 I had that said to me before..Just swing your hair like char & keep walking...



I know my hair was getting long when..People walk up to me & look for a while then roll eyes at me 

...When I think some-thing is on my arm & its my hair..When I bend down to eat & my hair makes it to my plate before my fork....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## keelioness (Feb 25, 2011)

When ur Straight Male coworkers ask if your wearing a lacefront or some type of new weave where u can't feel the tracks


----------



## Aireen (Feb 25, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> when girls start making comments like
> "Mmmph,oh nique92? she's only pretty cause she got long hair and thats the only reason why guys try to talk to her,thats all she got to rely on"
> 
> well sheeiit if thats all i got to rely on then it must be working real good then



LOL niqu92, I almost can't wait to have those problems.


----------



## joyous (Feb 25, 2011)

When it gets caught in the car door.


----------



## NaturallyYours2 (Feb 25, 2011)

~When you're constantly asked, is that all yours???
~When you have to take breaks from braiding your hair because your arms are tired


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Feb 25, 2011)

when you don't feel like doing it...maybe that's just my laziness...


----------



## TamedTresses (Feb 25, 2011)

When you're having a bad hair day but everyone just focuses on how long your hair is instead of how your hair looks.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 25, 2011)

oh I hate this one -
When they charge you more to do your hair because it's sooo long.


----------



## kblc06 (Feb 25, 2011)

I Knew my hair was getting long when:

-It got caught under your armpit, purse trap, etc. 
-People come up to you and asked what you're mixed with 
-People come up to your and randomly start talking about how long and good their childhood hair was but how they cut it off or messed it up with relaxers 
-When I  was going the security checkpoint in the airport and my hair pins set off the alarm.  I tell the security officer (black male) that the only metal I had were the bobby pins  in my hair but before he could say "That's okay", I just took the bobby pins out and shook my hair loose because I was running late for my flight. The security officer just stared in amazement and smiled because he assumed that I was keeping my "hair" attached with them . -


----------



## niqu92 (Feb 26, 2011)

Lita said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> I had that said to me before..Just swing your hair like char & keep walking...
> ...


----------



## natura87 (Feb 26, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> ... when you start getting compared to the "long-haired one" in the family or when that one comments on your length.
> My hair isn't long at all but my cousin, who has always been around BSL, was so shocked when she saw it straightened, commenting on how "long" it had grown, and everyone else kept saying it wouldn't be long before I had hair like her.



When you have passed the "long haired one" and she is now copying what you do, asking to use some of your products and attempting "natural" styles on her relaxed hair...all the while denying that you have had any influence on her sudden interest in her hair.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 26, 2011)

when you buy a microfiber turban and realize your hair is too long so you have to fold it into there


----------



## natura87 (Feb 26, 2011)

Last night, riding on the bus home from work. I was wearing a braidout, kinda big but then again not really.I am APL. As I'm getting off the bus I hear "...all that nappy @$$ hair...'. At first I was like  but then I was  becuase I wasnt even sitting near this person, I dont know this person, have never met them in my life, the bus was packed and yet they feel the need to be vocal about my hair. I must be doing something right.


----------



## Curly CoCo (Feb 26, 2011)

natura87 said:


> Last night, riding on the bus home from work. I was wearing a braidout, kinda big but then again not really.I am APL. As I'm getting off the bus I hear *"...all that nappy @$$ hair*...'. At first I was like  but then I was  becuase I wasnt even sitting near this person, I dont know this person, have never met them in my life, the bus was packed and yet they feel the need to be vocal about my hair. I must be doing something right.


 

Oh wow, I bet da person that said that was probably bald-headed.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 26, 2011)

Truth said:


> okay 1 ^5 for the ranch and pizza...mmmmm*drools* .. 2. YOU HAVE THE MOST ADORABLE BABIES I'VE SEEN..OMG THE LITTLE ONE IS SUCH A CUTIE PIE...
> 
> okay I have nothing to add to this thread..


 


luckiestdestiny said:


> I have to cosign I was just thinking that. Both babies are cuties, and the little one's face is too adorable. I really think her baby could be a gerber baby. Get that baby in commercials lol!


 

Thanks ladies! They're my pride and joy. We're thinking about moving back to NY to do modeling 

Again, sorry. Continue.....lol


----------



## brg240 (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ good luck if you do decide to do it, your babies are really too adorable.


----------



## havilland (Feb 26, 2011)

when you have to change all your hair idols cus your hair is longer than theirs.

when you have to buy all new half wigs, cus your hair is longer than the ones you currently own.

when you have to sell/or give away your extension hair because your real hair is longer.

when your hair idols start idolozing you.  

when you get weave checked when you aren't wearing one.

when you have to buy all new hair scrunchies, hair clips, pins, etc. becuase due to the length your current accessories won't hold your hair anymore.

when you realize your product budget went up because you use more product now that your hair is longer........i burn through conditioner now and my hair isn't that dern long.  LOL!

and all the typical ones ----when you slam your hair in the car door, eat your hair, trap it in your purse strap, zip it in your coat.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 26, 2011)

When you're in the shower and you feel something on your back and you scream and freak out and then you realize it was your hair. True story


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 26, 2011)

havilland said:


> when you have to change all your hair idols cus your hair is longer than theirs.



THIS! i started watching youtube vids in 2009 and i've passed the length of youtubers i looked up to (including a few of the top gurus). i'm still subbed but it's like you started your hair growth journey before me


----------



## winterinatl (Feb 26, 2011)

When your back skin becomes irritated by your hair when it touches it. My skin is sensitive and I got a rash once from the hair products on it, lol. 

I have slammed it in the car door and that hurts. 

It clogs the roller brush on the vacuum. 

It is long enough I never get used the my own hairballs caused by one or two long strands. All the hair coming off my head really gives me a start sometimes.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beltrinicurls (Feb 26, 2011)

You know your hair is getting long when, 

1. You can create a pony tail
2. People start ask you how you get your hair that long, or ask if that's your real hair.
3. You continue to measure your hair with you body because it's up to or past your bra strap, and your hair has never been that long. You know some of ya'll don't know how to act! lol


----------



## Almaz (Feb 26, 2011)

When white women tell you 

OH you should cut your hair 

I really like to see Black girls with the little short afros it is so cute.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 26, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> Lita said:
> 
> 
> > lol its ridiculous,i remember last year someone created a fake facebook just to send me a mssg saying " Just so you know the only reason guys want you is cause of your hair.so you better take good care of that sh!t&watch out cause without it no guys would want you."
> ...


----------



## SND411 (Feb 26, 2011)

When you start to see your hair in the shower hanging over your face (hey, I have extreme shrinkage LOL!)


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 26, 2011)

when you just cut your bangs and they're already at that awkward length


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 26, 2011)

you dont feel the need to constantly stretch your hair to make it feel long. Shrinkage doesn't bother you that much


----------



## keysha4515 (Feb 27, 2011)

1. When your hair gets caught on your purse strap. 2. When it attracts too many unwanted hands. Ask before touching please


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Feb 27, 2011)

When your hair gets stuck in your backpack & you always have to remember to pull it out 1st everytime you put it on.  So annoying :/


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 27, 2011)

When I let my hair down today and my granddaughter touched my hair and said "Ma, you hair bootiful" (she's 2) LOL


----------



## HairRaiser (Feb 27, 2011)

1) When you sit down in a chair with your hair behind you and when you look down you accidently yank your own hair cuz u're sitting on it. 

2) When you're facing someone talking to them, only to suddenly realize they have the end of your ponytail in your hand 

3) When caucasians ask "What shampoo do you use?"

4) When it gets caught/snagged on everything--purses, doors, seatbelts, doorknobs, bedposts, etc lol


----------



## Hairsnob (Feb 27, 2011)

My hair is not considered long for LHCF but I can tell it's getting longer because.....

When I put my jacket on I have to reach in and pull my hair out of my collar. I never had to do that before. Never had hair past SL before.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 28, 2011)

When people ask-How many packs do you have in?, What brand of hair is that? etc.

I have the seat belt and car door issues as well.  I can't ride with the windows of my car down if my hair is straight, so one day, I opened the moon roof on my car at highway speed, it sucked my hair straight up and out of the moon roof like a vacuum.

When you jump because you think there is something crawling on your back.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 28, 2011)

Alyssandra said:


> When you're facing someone talking to them, only to suddenly realize *they have the end of your ponytail in your hand*


 
wait...what?


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Feb 28, 2011)

*You know your hair is long when:

You are scare to wear your hair down, in any way form or fashion, because number 1 you are scared foor your ends and 2, you are so use to protective styles that it feels a little out of place to do something wrong. 3 if you wash your hair in the sink and you start to notice your hair going down the drain, and you have to hold your hair in our hand in order to wash it. 4 you also know that it is long when random men start talking to you about something else then all of a sudden they are touching your hair, to see if its real. I hate that. 5 or people from your mothers block comes up to you and constantly ask you that is your hair right, and u keep on saying yeah thats my hair then they want to feel it too like you a lier or something, then when they don't feel a track they want to ask you lol what do you use for your hair? That's when I be like nothing I just get wash and sets like twice a month, knowing damn well I be moisturing and sealing , CWing and PS. but if they would of believed me in the first place then I would told them about the hot spot called LHCF. Now they gets no info, for trying to play me, We could both act stank. lol *


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 28, 2011)

misslaraj said:


> When people ask-How many packs do you have in?, What brand of hair is that? etc.



Ha ha! I had somebody ask me that last year when I was in line at the BSS. A stranger came up behind me and asked what packs do I use and how many inches did I get LMAO  I flipped my hair and let her know it was all mine.


----------



## Lita (Feb 28, 2011)

When you get weaved-check in church 

 /some-one else (still in church) walks behind you & pull it/say sorry they pulled it by accident 

..I had to stay clam/relax..It wasn't easy..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalTAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Prayin4FullWL2012 said:


> *You know your hair is long when:
> 
> You are scare to wear your hair down, in any way form or fashion, because number 1 you are scared foor your ends and 2, you are so use to protective styles that it feels a little out of place to do something wrong. 3 if you wash your hair in the sink and you start to notice your hair going down the drain, and you have to hold your hair in our hand in order to wash it. 4 you also know that it is long when random men start talking to you about something else then all of a sudden they are touching your hair, to see if its real. I hate that. 5 or people from your mothers block comes up to you and constantly ask you that is your hair right, and u keep on saying yeah thats my hair then they want to feel it too like you a lier or something, then when they don't feel a track they want to ask you lol what do you use for your hair? That's when I be like nothing I just get wash and sets like twice a month, knowing damn well I be moisturing and sealing , CWing and PS. but if they would of believed me in the first place then I would told them about the hot spot called LHCF. Now they gets no info, for trying to play me, We could both act stank. lol *


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

when I do my two-strand twists or braiding and it keeps going and going to my shoulder and my wrist starts to hurt, lol

when all of my hair can fit into a ponytail


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2011)

for me it all started when the wind would blow the hair from the back of my head...and before i knew it, that hair was stuck to my lipstick!

then in the living room, our couches have low backs which are square enough for the little doggies to walk on. i only know my hair is drapped over the back of the couch when my dogs start walking on it and it pulls.

i've still got to get used to having to  move my hair when it sit down!


----------



## natura87 (Mar 1, 2011)

When people get mad at you for not 'doing your hair"(i.e straightening it). I was wearing a 4 day old twistout but apparently that wasnt good enough.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 1, 2011)

When it gets in your way when you wear it down...when you finally wear it down, everyone notices and is shocked in amazement that you actually have hair, long hair at that.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2011)

When you look at your spin pin and it has a WHOLE bunch of hair in it, and when you take it out to inspect it, it's one strand of hair  LOLOLOL

That just happened I was like OH ****take mushrooms my hair is breaking. ONE Shed hair!


----------



## MarcustheWu (Mar 1, 2011)

Do not know if anyone said this. When you no longer have to do yoga to pull your hair in the back.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2011)

MarcustheWu said:


> Do not know if anyone said this. When you no longer have to do yoga to pull your hair in the back.


 
I was thinking this when I looked at someones progress pic today. In the 1st the hair was hanging in the 2nd she had reached back and pulled the hair easily.

If you can reach behind your back and pull it - its definitely long.


----------



## Thiends (Mar 1, 2011)

It rubs against your elbows as you walk.  This happened to me today and it was surreal.


----------



## tnorenberg (Mar 1, 2011)

Really...when you pin yourself to the bed and can't get up because you're lying on your own hair...it happened!


----------



## make_me_over (Mar 1, 2011)

When you don’t care about growing it, just maintaining
When you can’t get from in front of the mirror and you do your own hair photo shoots 
When you gotta weave check yourself!
When people who you tried to give hair advice to in the past and didn’t listen now want to know what’s your “secret”
When you feel your hair brushing a part of your back that it never touched before


----------



## GraceV (Mar 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> When you don’t care about growing it, just maintaining
> When you can’t get from in front of the mirror and you do your own hair photo shoots
> When you gotta weave check yourself!
> *When people who you tried to give hair advice to in the past and didn’t listen now want to know what’s your “secret”*
> When you feel your hair brushing a part of your back that it never touched before



My ex-roomie asked me this once after she saw my hair. 

I'd been trying to involve this girl in my "hair stuff" (as she calls it with this expression: ) for over a year, but she always said, I don't need all that stuff as she flung her almost APL, twice a month washed hair. And for a while she didn't but hair can only take so much neglect.

Anyways, I'm getting ready to go out and and she's in my bathroom going through stuff asking "girl what do you use?"

I didn't even bother looking up at her as I replied: "You lived with me for over a year, you KNOW what I do and what I use." I must have rolled my eyes into my skull!

She had such beautiful hair and if she would've listened she would have beautiful BSL hair by now. Instead it's just past SL and breaking smh.


----------



## make_me_over (Mar 1, 2011)

GraceV said:


> My ex-roomie asked me this once after she saw my hair.
> 
> I'd been trying to involve this girl in my "hair stuff" (as she calls it with this expression: ) for over a year, but she always said, I don't need all that stuff as she flung her almost APL, twice a month washed hair. And for a while she didn't but hair can only take so much neglect.
> 
> ...




*UMM YOU KNOW YOUR HAIR'S GETTING LONG WHEN YOUR BUN IS EXTRA HUSKY  (EYEBALLING GRACEV'S SIGGY) *


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 1, 2011)

18 months ago I could twist my whole head by the time an average length film (90 mins) finishes. Now?  Even if I put on Avatar, it would not be enough!  It would have to be Avatar - the extended remix.


----------



## GraceV (Mar 2, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> *UMM YOU KNOW YOUR HAIR'S GETTING LONG WHEN YOUR BUN IS EXTRA HUSKY  (EYEBALLING GRACEV'S SIGGY) *


Awww! Thank you! That's a HUGE compliment coming from you with all that gorgeous hair you have


----------



## Napp (Mar 2, 2011)

When you look at if from the side and it still looks long


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 2, 2011)

When you look like the lost member of Sister Sledge while your hair is _*unstretched*_


----------



## Flawlis1 (Mar 2, 2011)

When someone comments on how they never seen a weave lay so flat before....... or my favorite, what are you mixed with?


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 2, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> *UMM YOU KNOW YOUR HAIR'S GETTING LONG WHEN YOUR BUN IS EXTRA HUSKY  (EYEBALLING GRACEV'S SIGGY) *



you know your hair's getting long when you use "husky" to describe it


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 2, 2011)

I never notice until someone says, "your hair's getting long."


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LushLox (Mar 6, 2011)

When you're walking down the road and some bro is eyeballing your hair blowing in the wind and nearly walking into street lamp as a result. It was very funny! 

When you just get more looks from normal from women on the street staring intensely at your hair. Yeah I look at other women who's hair is healthy looking too, but I try not to make it so obvious.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 10, 2011)

...a bottle of HE conditioner only lasts about 4 cowashes


----------



## afrikurl (Mar 10, 2011)

When you upgrade the length of your kinky hair for twist extentions cause your hair is the same length/ or longer.


----------



## racheljay1985 (Mar 11, 2011)

When your lacefronts no longer look natural, but like you have a helmet underneath even though you have a smooth, fresh relaxer. Not happy about this lol. 

When you have yet to purchase a vacuum and your hair gets pulled along with the broom when you're sweeping.


----------



## GraceV (Mar 11, 2011)

AlliCat Your siggy!


----------



## HairRaiser (Mar 11, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> wait...what?



I was having a conversation with a girl and noticed that her eyes were wandering all around my head. All of a sudden she reaches around me and grabs the end of my ponytail and asks me what brand of weave I use cause "it looks so realistic" and then had the nerve to complain about her hand being covered in coconut oil! 

I have no problem letting someone i'm friends with touch my hair...if you ask me...on a good day...but otherwise stay out my personal space


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 11, 2011)

When you're carrying your purse in the crease of your arm, and your hair gets caught between the purse strap and your arm. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 11, 2011)

When people are telling your mother how long your hair is


----------



## Etherealsmile (Mar 11, 2011)

you're surprised at how thick and full your pony tail is


----------



## Starronda (Mar 11, 2011)

The lady that braid your hair compliments it by saying "your hair is so nice and long", then goes on to run her hands through it 10 times before starting to braid iterplexed


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 13, 2011)

Starronda said:


> The lady that braid your hair compliments it by saying "your hair is so nice and long", then goes on to run her hands through it 10 times before starting to braid iterplexed



ITA The lady that braids mine actually has a section in my hair that she loves - she thinks it's longer and softer than the rest of my hair - she keeps it to one side and saves it to braid last and always stops to have a little play in it!!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 13, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> ITA The lady that braids mine actually has a section in my hair that she loves - she thinks it's longer and softer than the rest of my hair - she keeps it to one side and saves it to braid last and always stops to have a little play in it!!



i used to do this when braiding my friend's hair. he had the softest, most lubricious giant baby curl!! i was always messing with it lol


----------



## Aireen (Mar 13, 2011)

7. When you get hair strands stuck in your mouth while eating and it breaks off from you chewing without you realizing.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Mar 13, 2011)

1) When you can fill the hood of a hoodie with all of your hair while wearig it. 2) When your hair gets safter your underarm after you raise your arm in the air...
3) To do a length check, you can keep your arm straight and all you have to to is turn your hand back to grab your hair.... (my dream goal)
4) Your high ponytail starts resembling Laura Croft ( i would love that) from Tomb Raider, or another cartoon character, like Sailor Moon...


So far the only one I canrelate to in my #1, and that only a little bit, but hopefully in the near future, I'll be able to relate to #2-4 by way of experience....


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 13, 2011)

When you decide that silk and satin blouses are needed in your wardrobe because you decide there is no way you can roll up that gorgeous hair in a bun 24/7!


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 13, 2011)

1. When someone calls you Rapunzel when other people are around and u turn ur head to acknowledge that you are the Rapunzel being called because you just KNOW they are talking to you.... And they are.

2. When you sit under the dryer to do an aphogee treatment and ur ends never get hard and dry so you have to get up and blow dry to finish....

3. When your SO never wants to see ur hair in a bun when you're going out.

4. When people just walk up to you and start touching ur hair for no reason AT ALL


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 13, 2011)

When u answer to being called pocahantas too. Lol


----------



## MiSs_RoChELLe (Mar 13, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> Wait, you put ranch dressing on your pizza? erplexed



Hey, don't knock it until you try it.........


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 13, 2011)

When ur arms are sore after roller setting


----------



## celiabug (Mar 13, 2011)

When you clog the shower drain every week lol
When your dad complains about the hair balls everywhere
When someone calls you "long hair don't care"
Ill know my hair is long when it gets caught in my pants lol can't wait!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Mar 13, 2011)

When you're looking at a security video in walmart, trying to figure out who that is with all that hair, swinging your head frantically to get your long hair fix,..... and its you. Smh.


----------



## melissa-bee (Mar 13, 2011)

When your afro flops side to side when wet. 
I had the time of my life in the mirror a few minutes a go.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Mar 13, 2011)

When it constantly gets tangle in your purse strap.


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 13, 2011)

...When you do a hair mask and it gets all over your arms and shoulders. I remember when I could apply clay while wearing a shirt...now, not so much lol.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 13, 2011)

when you pre-poo and get the mixture everywhere on your shoulders, arms, neck, back, face, and all over the floor and counter.....i have to clean my bathroom after doing my hair cause of all the shed hair and product residue that ends up all over the entire bathroom not just in the shower.


----------



## rainbowknots (Mar 14, 2011)

When guys start telling you they love your hair out of the blue in the middle of a conversation. Happened to me with 3 different men


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 15, 2011)

When you can use your own hair as a ponytail holder for your ponytails!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Mar 15, 2011)

Hairsnob said:


> My hair is not considered long for LHCF but I can tell it's getting longer because.....
> 
> When I put my jacket on I have to reach in and pull my hair out of my collar. I never had to do that before. Never had hair past SL before.




Ditto!...such a good feeling i have finally accomplished a goal...very inspiring and motivating.


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 15, 2011)

When you lean over your bowl of soup to eat, and realize your hair is sitting in it.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 15, 2011)

When you can't tie your scarf on without catching your hair.

When your hair volume breaks (snaps in half) your head band.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Mar 15, 2011)

Bumping!!! I want more lol


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 15, 2011)

When you're out shopping and you overhear a girl say to her friend "Nevermind, it's hers".  LOL  True story.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Mar 15, 2011)

NikStar said:


> When you're out shopping and you overhear a girl say to her friend "Nevermind, it's hers".  LOL  True story.



O wow this us funny lol


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 17, 2011)

When the lady in the beauty supply store asks if your puff is an extension.

When you get a PM demanding to know where you purchased your puff.  True Stories.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 17, 2011)

When you do a fro hawk and somebody asks you where you get that piece from to make that fro hawk.  I dont even have that much hair well not to LHCF standards.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 17, 2011)

When you hair is always tangling

And when someone asks you where you get your wrap hair from, and when you say that its all yours, they ask you are you sure?


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 17, 2011)

When even your protective styles look pretty damn good.

When white girls even think your hair is long. haha


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 17, 2011)

Ive experienced pretty much everything stated here....i can't wait to grow all my hair back to the length it was.........then I can go back to complaining about my long hair....i just hated when it would blow in the wind and get caught up in my lipgloss...or get caught in other ppls earrings when i'd go to hug them...or in the seatbelt thingy.....i miss those days


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 17, 2011)

When my stylist couldn't keep her hands out of my hair and saying, "WOW look how long your hair is..."


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 17, 2011)

I also hated when ppl would say.....girl if i had all that hair i would be styling it like this, this and that....and nobody would be able to tell me NOTHIN! erplexed....great...so bc i have (at that time) long hair im an instant snob? Arf???       And honestly idk too many women with long hair that do this that and the third to it.....thats why its long!


----------



## rririla (Mar 17, 2011)

When a white woman says to my co-worker....''HER'' (meaning me) hair PIECE almost attacked me! ...WTH?.....and his reply was....NO LOVE THAT'S ALL HER HAIR!....her reply: How does she get it to be so BIG?!?....SMDH!


----------



## prospurr4 (Mar 17, 2011)

- When my own mother tells me how big my bun is getting
- When my french roll is almost as big as my head


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 17, 2011)

I too enjoy ranch dressing upon my pizza! .....im a pepperoni and extra cheese and extra sauce fan...with the occasional mushroom


----------



## IMFOCSD (Mar 17, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> When you hair is always tangling
> 
> And when someone asks you where you get your wrap hair from, and when you say that its all yours, *they ask you are you sure*?


 
LMAO @ the bolded! what a dumb question smh..


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 25, 2011)

When I send my co-worker, who is working from home, a sametime text regarding updated pics on facebook. And I get the following response.  

M: i updated my facebook album hair journey
8:59:57 AM: D: logging into FB
9:01:02 AM: D: cut3e
9:01:04 AM: D: cute
9:01:10 AM: D: Is that a weaver? or wig?
9:01:14 AM: D: weaver
9:01:16 AM: D: weave
M: MY HAIR!
9:01:58 AM: D: Really. Looks great
M: all the pics are of my hair. so thank you i will take that as a compliment
9:02:14 AM: D: It is a compliment...
9:02:26 AM: D: definitely. You Go Girl! lol
  I've updated my lhcf album as well.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2011)

SmilingElephant Don't you worry, boo! Your hair will be there again!!!

More...More!!!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 27, 2011)

I know my hair's getting longer because it no longer snags on the corner of my glasses. This used to drive me nuts


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 27, 2011)

You know you're hair's getting long when you feel comfortable with your sock-less bun


----------



## TKay45 (Mar 27, 2011)

NikStar said:


> When even your protective styles look pretty damn good.
> 
> When white girls even think your hair is long. haha
> 
> ...


 
Yep. Had that happen to me before. Then she kept touching my hair. I hate when everyone wants to touch my hair.


----------



## HAIRapy (Mar 27, 2011)

When someone else can use your hair as a fake mustache.

When you get the side eye from other customers when you go into the wig/ weave section of the BSS or when you're looking for a wig and are asked why you want one with all that hair by the staff.

Sent from my Samsung Epic using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## StarFish106 (Mar 28, 2011)

1. When someone at church compliments you on your brazillian weave (whatever that is) and is surprised that you say it is your hair.

2. When you can make a high ponytail and it STILL Touches your shoulder and a little past it.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 28, 2011)

- when all of your hair can fit into a ponytail 
- when I can stretch the back of my hair to the front 
- when my hair gets in my mouth


----------



## Charla (Aug 9, 2011)

I just said 2 days ago -- my hair is growing!  Because when I put my disposable shower cap on to GHE, it didn't fit all over my fro!  My edges were still exposed.  I said, "Ooh, when did that happen!"


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

When your hair gets closed in the car door! I just did this recently. Ouch 

When your hair gets caught underneath the strap of your purse.

When you do a bun and people feel the need to dig their fingers in it to check for stuffers


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 10, 2011)

rririla said:


> When a white woman says to my co-worker....'*'HER'' (meaning me) hair PIECE almost attacked me!* ...WTH?.....and his reply was....NO LOVE THAT'S ALL HER HAIR!....her reply: How does she get it to be so BIG?!?....SMDH!



I am so glad I wasn't drinking coffee when I read this b/c it would surely be covering my computer screen right now!  Too Funny!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 10, 2011)

When people are constantly asking you to straighten or blow out your hair so that can see how long it is.


----------



## Saga (Aug 10, 2011)

Uniqzoe @[email protected] your twists out....is flawless.
I hope mine looks like that when my hair gets longer, it kinda looks like that now because when I do twists outs i never get the puffy curly look, it looks like locs set on perm rods (which is cool)


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 10, 2011)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Uniqzoe @[email protected] your twists out....is flawless.
> I hope mine looks like that when my hair gets longer, it kinda looks like that now because when I do twists outs i never get the puffy curly look, it looks like locs set on perm rods (which is cool)



Thanks DanceOnTheSkylines  You could probably get the puffy curly look by separating the twist more.


----------



## StarScream35 (Aug 10, 2011)

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> When people (certain women  ) randomly start saying things like, "but...I don't really like long hair because...what can you really do with it? It just hangs there" or "Personally, I don't want long hair because . If you look good anyway you don't need long hair." Um....who was talking about long hair, girl?


 

Amen to this!!! Or "Is that your REAL hair?"


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Aug 10, 2011)

When you secretly dread wash day....


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 11, 2011)

even though you have quite a bit of shrinkage it flops when the wind blows


----------



## Curlybeauty (Aug 11, 2011)

When people you never really talk about hair to, start talking to you about yours.


----------



## Jenko (Aug 12, 2011)

You know your hair is getting too long when your wash and go starts resembling Easy E's  jerrycurl.


----------



## Dak (Aug 12, 2011)

When you go for a cut and ask the stylist to take off a couple of inches with no anxiety or dread.  Less hair to have to deal with on wash day.


----------



## guyanesesista (Aug 31, 2011)

When you walk past a clothing rack in H&M and your hair gets caught in it ripping out 3 strands.


----------



## Sunrise (Aug 31, 2011)

When you wear your hair out, walk under a tree and have someone unhook the tree from your hair (true story).


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 31, 2011)

When you have to move it out of the way to spray perfume on your neck. 

Or when you have to tie it up just to brush your teeth or wash your face.


----------



## afrochique (Aug 31, 2011)

When you're in the beauty supply at the mall and think there's an insect in your hair. I was trying to swat it away then realized it was my hair. I don't know how it got into my ear since I was wearing a bun!
When you eat your hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 31, 2011)

...When the hairstylist you only go to now for relaxers says "has all this stuff been working For you because I don't see any significant difference"?  All the while, all the other customers are commenting on how thick and long your hair have gotten and that you should go to cosmotology school while the stylist just sit there looking stupid.  

...when you ditch the idiot stylist who knows nothing about healthy hair care for one who does and that stylist comment on how healthy your hair is because there is no hair the hairbrush and because it's soft and silky.  

...when people who doubted you can achieve your hair goals are now bringing up hair in conversations and asking for tips.  I can't wait to get to APL.


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 31, 2011)

Almaz said:


> When white women tell you
> 
> OH you should cut your hair
> 
> I really like to see Black girls with the little short afros it is so cute.


 

WOW!! HATERS


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 31, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> Wait, you put ranch dressing on your pizza? erplexed


 

Daeuiel that is yummy!!! lol


----------



## Daeuiel (Sep 1, 2011)

toiatoya said:


> @Daeuiel that is yummy!!! lol


 

To each their own  Y'all want to put ranch on your pizza that's fine. My pizza is good without it. Ranch dressing = the creamy crack of pizza


----------



## sheanu (Sep 1, 2011)

I am experiencing some dangerous hair envy right now! How long did it take for you all to get to your current length?

You know your hair is long when you cannot leave the house without some type of hair tie. My  friend is filipino and past hip length and this is a must for her in case some type of activity comes along that would make having her hair out a distraction or dangerous lol.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Sianna (Sep 1, 2011)

My hair isn't long, but it is certainly getting _longer_ than it's ever been before. Some of my new hair experiences have included...

1. The new habit I've formed of taking ouchless bands with me whenever I'm wearing my hair out.
2. Getting my hair caught in my purse strap. 
3. Startling my office manager when she saw the big, curly puff on top of my head. 
4. I no longer need a ton of hair gel to put my hair into a ponytail. Now, _most_ of it fits into the band!


----------



## newnyer (Feb 4, 2012)

Right in the middle of a conversation someones reaches up to tug, yes literally tug at your banana clip ponytail to see if it's real.  If I wasn't in mid-sentence and so confused I might've accidentally molly-whopped her.  She, however, continued the conversation like nothing happened.  Huh?! Where dey do dat at?!?


----------



## candy626 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow. There are some crazy responses here. I would say you know your hair is long, when it gets caught in the door when you get in your car. That has happened to me several times recently when I had my hair straightened. It seems to get caught on things more now that it is longer.


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 5, 2012)

ActionActress said:


> *When your own hair scares you from the corner of your eye when you turn your head suddenly.
> 
> When your ponytail starts to slide over your shoulder and smack your face as you are tying your shoe.
> 
> AA*



lol same here with the hair scaring me
or when your hair blows in the wind and you think bugs are on you haha


----------



## lovegymnasts (Feb 5, 2012)

When you put your wet 4a hair up into an afro puff and it flops instead of puffs.
     Yes, I panicked a little.
Of course, once I towel blotted some of the moisture out, shrinkage kicked in and it shrunk back up.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 5, 2012)

When you feel something creeping down your neck/shoulders only to realize it's your hair.  I swear it makes me paranoid in the state between NL and full SL!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 5, 2012)

1.When you put your purse on your shoulders and you have to take it off your shoulder because you just pulled your hair
2. When you can do a high ponytail and feel it touching the back of your neck or your neck
3. When girls said they wish they had longer her like you 
4. When someone says "how do you deal with all that hair, I would of been cut it off eww" when she looks she has damaged hair and isn't bald headed by choice
4. You wear your hair out and pull your forward and it's still touching your back


----------



## CrissieD (Feb 6, 2012)

when your high pony brushes falls on your shoulder when you turn your head.


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 6, 2012)

...when you put your hair in a ponytail to wash your face, and your hair still flops over your shoulder and gets wet.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 7, 2012)

When you and your SO are laying In the bed and you realized you can't move because he is laying on your hair. Can you say OUCH! lmao!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 7, 2012)

...when your family one day out the blue asks, 'why everytime I see you, you're wearing a phony pony?' ANS: Uhm probably because this is MY hair. LOL


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 19, 2012)

You need to pin your cowashed hair up while you soap up so that you can properly wash your back


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Apr 19, 2012)

You go to get your hair done, and everybody in the shop is like "Dammmmn what you doing to get yo hair so long?" and then you try and tell them about DCing, PSing and such... And they all look at you like you holding back on some secret magic growth cream that grows your hair to WL in two months.


----------



## Arian (Apr 19, 2012)

When you have tons and tons of single strand knots...


----------



## afrochique (Apr 19, 2012)

When your freshly flat ironed hair is swinging in the wind and people (of all races) are staring.
When you let your hair down and it keeps getting in the way. Aargh.


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Apr 19, 2012)

When my hair gets caught underneath my armpit or handbag strap! Lol!


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 19, 2012)

When it gets caught in mouth as you take a bite of food.


----------



## jazzybklyn (Apr 19, 2012)

When.... You accidentally put deodorant on your hair
....your friends start petting your hair out of no where lol

....when you get the black or dark purple rollers  (I'm still on grey)


----------



## virtuenow (Apr 20, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> I know that horse. She has a hair blog.
> She's a HATER!



When that horse approaches you and asks for its hair back.  *Now gimme that hair*


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh! Have another one!
When people start changing your hair type for you....People you have known for a long time who have always called your 4B/4C hair "too rough/too nappy" suddenly are quite positive that you have "good 3C hair" ...No. My hair type is still 4B/4C...Thank you very much.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2012)

When what used to be a side curly puff...now looks like a hat tilted to the side


----------



## MsDes (Apr 20, 2012)

When your buns look like they on steroids


----------



## sistawithsumthin (Apr 21, 2012)

When your heart drops cause you find a hair in the shower that is obviously not yours cause its way too long and fear your husband is cheating.

Only to get out and look in the mirror sopping wet and realize the shed hair is yours!  What a relief!


----------



## hothair (Apr 21, 2012)

When you yank your hair while moisturising because according to your arm's muscle memory your hair used to be 4 inches shorter.

Co-sign with thinking there's a bug-on-your-back stories.

When you think your hair is real short until you see a passing reflection of a lady and realise its you, with long hair.


----------



## sheanu (Apr 26, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 26, 2012)

When you can make one huge bantu knot and it looks like a decent bun. 

When white women start asking you what you do to your hair to make it grow because they need some tips. (this happened at my job the other day. Took me by surprise. Lol)

When your SO is pulling your hair during "special time" and you freak out because you dont understand why your SOs hand is so far down your back.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Apr 26, 2012)

When you are wearing a puff and you get in the car to drive to work your hair brushes against the ceiling of the car. The whole drive when you turn your head to check your blindspot your hair keeps brushing that ceiling


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 26, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Oh! Have another one!
> When people start changing your hair type for you....People you have known for a long time who have always called your 4B/4C hair "too rough/too nappy" suddenly are quite positive that you have "good 3C hair" ...No. My hair type is still 4B/4C...Thank you very much.


 
^^So true, I have never been considered one to have "good hair" until my hair reached APL.  

Here's another one: When your stylist makes you stand up to trim your ends cause she doesn't want to throw your cut off. I was all  when that happened.


----------



## Melaninme (Apr 26, 2012)

When the hair pins used to hold your updos when your hair was shorter now gives you a pressure headache to hold your tresses.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 26, 2012)

kandiekj100 said:


> You know your hair is long when people start threatening you when mention cutting your own hair (or in my case, after I have already cut my hair, lol). You would think you said you were going to hack off their hair.
> 
> I wore the mommy wig to a funeral recently and everyone thought I cut it, including my grandmother. I told her "no, its just a wig, I'm still growing mine out, but you know I'll cut in a heartbeat" (BC'd 3 times). She said, "you better not", and pinched my arm and gave me the look. I just laughed and said you never know. And ya'll see the siggy. My hair is not even long, APL maybe. Shoot, if I get to MBL and talk about cutting my hair, my family may try and put me in a straightjacket. LOL!
> 
> *I tell you I can't wait for me to be able to put my hair behind my shoulders and for it to actually stay put. I hope BSL will do the trick.*




Yes, I so agree w/the bold


----------



## LisaMar (Apr 26, 2012)

When you see a random hair strand that has shed and you think it was someones weave hair left behind because its so long only to discover its your hair strand.


----------



## toyas08 (Apr 27, 2012)

When it's in a ponytail sweeped to the side and it tickling your jaw. I freaked out and almost snatched my hair out cause I thought it was something on me


----------



## diadall (Apr 27, 2012)

Asha97

I like your blog and your hair.


----------



## blackindia07 (Apr 27, 2012)

When you try to get out of the car and get yanked back because you closed the sunroof on your hair.  (that has happened a FEW times!)

When you put your hand on your hips and feel a tickle.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 27, 2012)

There are other threads about this same topic and they were funny as heck. I'll come back, read and comment on this thread later.


----------



## Melaninme (Apr 27, 2012)

diadall said:


> @Asha97
> 
> I like your blog and your hair.


 
Thank you diadall!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 11, 2016)

You attempt a roller set and forget to roll a section and you discover this section after you sat under the dryer for 1 hour .

Fml


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 11, 2016)

when ppl asked me if I added Marley hair to my bun. 
nope, its all mine!


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 11, 2016)

When your hair no longer fits in disposable shower caps and you have to resort to using plastic shopping bags to deep condition


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 11, 2016)

LaChaBla said:


> When your hair no longer fits in disposable shower caps and you have to resort to using plastic shopping bags to deep condition


Lolllll yessssss!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 12, 2016)

When you're driving and you have your window down and your curls are blowing everywhere so you roll up the window and didn't realize you rolled the window up on pieces of your hair until you try to lean forward.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice bump


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 13, 2016)

Good reading again...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 13, 2016)

Your unstretched hair ( wash and go, braidout) is starting to look long.


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jun 14, 2016)

Your bun gets bigger


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 15, 2016)

Let me tell y'all how...I was in training for work the other day and while I'm sitting there listening to the trainer...I felt something tickle me on my neck...

I thought it was a bug and almost hopped out my skeleton 

It was my hair...I had it in my usual curly puff ponytail but it has gotten longer.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 16, 2016)

When you twist your hair on wash day with no additional stretching and your twist out still has hang time.


----------



## delitefulmane (Jul 1, 2016)

When you look at your hair and the growth surprises you!


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jul 1, 2016)

When you can do a high bun without having to use a donut and it looks full.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jul 2, 2016)

I knew my hair was getting longer when people asked me "where all that hair come from."


----------



## trclemons (Jul 4, 2016)

....the front & sides of my shrunken hair hangs to my shoulder.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 4, 2016)

-When I wash my hair, don't do anything to stretch it and my semi-low ponytail is almost BSL.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 5, 2016)

when you have to put your hair up in a high ponytail to wash your face and brush your teeth


----------



## happycakes (Jul 5, 2016)

When you're done with your 6 month protective styles and you discover that your hair has grown an extra 3 inches.

Armpit to boob length!


----------

